# Finally got a new van



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

My tired old 1995 Ford E250 Econoline is being retired. I've had it since new. It was getting pretty shaky.

So I stumbled on a 2006 GMC Savana diesel with right around 100K on the clock that one of my GC's was wanting to sell, as he was upgrading to a new Sprinter. Got it for a very good price. New tires. Seems like a good solid van so far. Lots of power. Only thing I don't like is the Chevy's cramped cab and crappy mirrors. I've been driving Fords for over 20 years and they know how to make a roomy cab with superb mirrors. Oh well... I'll get used to it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Turning radius is immensely better on the GMC. At least on the gas version. And get some glue on blind spot mirrors.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You will be happy with the trade offs ford is tuff but gm is easer on the driver in many ways.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

New van! Woohoo, congratulations.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice wheels!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> Turning radius is immensely better on the GMC. At least on the gas version. And get some glue on blind spot mirrors.


Yes, I noticed the tighter turning radius immediately. Nice for maneuvering in tight jobsites.  Previous owner already added some convex mirrors, which help immensely. He pulled a big construction trailer in the city with it, so had to do something.

It has (I think) factory tinted windows - way too dark! That doesn't help at all with the mirror thing, unfortunately. Makes driving here on the wet coast, especially in constantly rainy winter, somewhat difficult.


----------



## Liv (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the same one. But there must be something about it because its the oldest van in the fleet yet some of my lifers like it the most...hence the reason I still have it... 

It was our 1st rig.


----------



## Keithplumbing (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like a great van! Must be spacious to fit bathroom units in!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Keithplumbing said:


> Looks like a great van! Must be spacious to fit bathroom units in!


Same size as the last one. 

Lately my GCs are buying almost all their own plumbing fixtures. It's just a bunch of big box DIY crap. I just shrug and install it. Some of it's not so bad. If they want cheap then that's what they shall have. I don't care anymore. So I don't have to carry many tubs, showers, toilets or sinks anymore. But still need the room for rough-in pipe and fittings.


----------

